# Gas



## Rusty (Oct 7, 2014)

Gas dropped to $2.87 here today. Was $2.96 yesterday. We have been under $3 for a month.


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2014)

Just got gas at Costco and paid $3.58 for premium gas. Not bad at all!


----------



## Barrie (Oct 8, 2014)

$3.18 here in Bowling Green yesterday.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2014)

I paid 4.29 for diesel last weekend in the mountains, it is about 3.89 around town here. Don't know what gas goes for, I don't buy any myself.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 8, 2014)

Diesels 3.55 and gas is 2.94 around here.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Oct 9, 2014)

3.69 around here. High gas tax. Non ethanol will be around 3.89


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2014)

What's your gas tax?


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got regular gas at Costco in Palm Springs yesterday and only paid $3.29. I smiled as I filled up the car.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Oct 10, 2014)

56 cents on gas and 62 cents on diesel. 

That is from 2012, it may be higher now.

http://www.gaspricewatch.com/web_gas_taxes.php


----------



## Barrie (Oct 11, 2014)

Paid $3.07 at Speedway last night.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2014)

Paid 4.29 for diesel tonight.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 12, 2014)

$2.85 today.


----------



## havasu (Oct 12, 2014)

Paid $4.49 for premium at the lake yesterday.


----------



## Barrie (Oct 12, 2014)

havasu said:


> Paid $4.49 for premium at the lake yesterday.



Ouch! $3.07 for regular today.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Oct 12, 2014)

Non ethanol was $3.78 yesterday, or about a dime more per gallon than the 10% ethanol junk.


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2014)

Paid $3.59 for gas at a Chevron deep into Arizona. After filling up, I found gas across the street for $2.90 a gallon. I guess I need to open my eyes bigger next time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 13, 2014)

havasu said:


> Paid $3.59 for gas at a Chevron deep into Arizona. After filling up, I found gas across the street for $2.90 a gallon. I guess I need to open my eyes bigger next time.



Get a gas ap for your phone.


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2014)

I have one but I'm too dumb to look.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Oct 13, 2014)

havasu said:


> Paid $3.59 for gas at a Chevron deep into Arizona. After filling up, I found gas across the street for $2.90 a gallon. I guess I need to open my eyes bigger next time.



If it runs ok, I guess it offsets the cost of injector cleaner.


----------



## Barrie (Oct 14, 2014)

Regular has leveled off to $3.07 here.


----------



## Barrie (Oct 16, 2014)

Finally made down to $2.99.


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2014)

I paid  3.77 today for diesel.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 17, 2014)

$2.79 here


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 17, 2014)

Diesels 3.43 at the truck stop by the office today.


----------



## Barrie (Oct 17, 2014)

Gas is $2.93 today.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 17, 2014)

$2.77 tonight. diesel is $3.42


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2014)

3.85 for diesel tonight.


----------



## Barrie (Oct 19, 2014)

$2.89 for regular today.


----------



## Barrie (Oct 23, 2014)

Filled up yesterday morning for $2.82, on the way home I see the price had jumped up to $2.99.  WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riff_Raff (Oct 29, 2014)

Non-ethanol down to $3.59. That's 30 cents over Chevron/Shell, where usually it's only 15 cents more.

Generic has hit $2.99 in the bad part of town.

It's always nice to pay less for fuel, but what does the drop really mean? Is the economy slowing? Crude is around $80 a barrel, but I don't know if it dropped recently.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 29, 2014)

Went up to $2.89.


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is So Cal gas is at about 3.20 a gallon, lowest it has been in years.

Silver is down too. Wonder whats going on.


----------



## Barrie (Oct 30, 2014)

$2.74 at Kroger, $2.71 if you use a Kroger card.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 30, 2014)

Regulars $2.65 around middle tennessee today.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Oct 30, 2014)

Chris said:


> Here is So Cal gas is at about 3.20 a gallon, lowest it has been in years.
> 
> Silver is down too. Wonder whats going on.




Exactly, something's up.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 17, 2014)

$2.05 today


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2014)

Down to 2.65 in places here. Something is up.


----------



## havasu (Dec 18, 2014)

Chris said:


> Down to 2.65 in places here. Something is up.



Have you seen the gold/silver prices lately?


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, if I had the cash I would be buying more of it.


----------



## havasu (Dec 18, 2014)

With Putin's ruble devaluation, along with tying it to his gold standard, I really don't know if gold prices will climb or fall substantially. Since I am derailing our gas price thread, maybe it's time to start a new thread. 

I paid $2.71 for premium yesterday.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 18, 2014)

I saw regular for $1.99 today and diesel 3.12 a gallon.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 18, 2014)

I never fill up anymore because in a few hours, it's cheaper.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 18, 2014)

Rusty said:


> I never fill up anymore because in a few hours, it's cheaper.



And tomorrow it will be $2.00 higher...


----------



## Barrie (Dec 18, 2014)

$2.29 here today.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 18, 2014)

$1.99 tonight.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 19, 2014)

Still $3.09 or ethanol free


----------



## Rusty (Dec 19, 2014)

$1.97................


----------



## Barrie (Dec 20, 2014)

$2.25 yesterday.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 21, 2014)

Oil bubble popping

http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/12/david-stockman/the-fracturing-energy-bubble/


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 23, 2014)

$2.34 around here.....yall dont worry it'll go back to $4.00 after the 2016 elections


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 23, 2014)

Riff_Raff said:


> Oil bubble popping
> 
> http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/12/david-stockman/the-fracturing-energy-bubble/



I was gonna read it but its way to long I gotta go work on the Jeep....speaking of the jeep. I got the tranny rebuilt and it pulls and shifts better than it ever did. But.......the trans man  said he noticed some excessive end play in the crank when he put the trans back in and thought I should check it out. Sooo I did it turns out the crank is moving back and forth about a 1/4" which seemed like a lot to me so the engine is now in the Garage on the stand. Before I tear into it Does anyone know how much the crank should move back and forth on a 4.0 jeep engine??

Hows that for highjackin a thread


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2014)

Sounds like it's time for a SBC upgrade...


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2014)

Pretty sure the crank shouldn't be moving much of anything at all back and forth.


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2014)

Umm, it's a Jeep, everything moves!


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2014)

Except for the parts you want to move.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 23, 2014)

I only have 40,000 on this rebuild. Geuss its gettin a refresh


----------



## Rusty (Dec 23, 2014)

$1.88 today.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 26, 2014)

$1.86 now........


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 2, 2015)

$2.10 here


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 2, 2015)

WoodRacing said:


> I only have 40,000 on this rebuild. Geuss its gettin a refresh



Finished yet?


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2015)

WoodRacing said:


> $2.10 here



Was 2.43 until New Years and our new high speed rail gas tax hit. My station jumped to 2.63 on the first and it is supposed to go up closer to the .40-.70 cent per gallon tax. All for a program nobody wants that will probably flop and they won't know where this tax money went.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 4, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Finished yet?



Nope .......... Gonna take the motor to the machine shop that did my machine work and sold me the parts and let him look at it and see what he thinks...........but when is the question?????????Its hard to make a living and fix my broke junk at the same time


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 4, 2015)

WoodRacing said:


> Nope .......... Gonna take the motor to the machine shop that did my machine work and sold me the parts and let him look at it and see what he thinks...........but when is the question?????????Its hard to make a living and fix my broke junk at the same time



I know the feeling...


----------



## Rusty (Jan 5, 2015)

$1.69 here now


----------



## Rusty (Jan 5, 2015)

Congress is planning on raising the federal gas tax this term.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2015)

They already did locally here but that makes perfect sense why it is low. Force prices down by manipulating the system and then toss on a tax and no one complains then prices can go back up and even higher without complaint. There has not been one word on the news about our tax here, just that gas prices were set to go up and then they did. I hate how this system plays games, it's bull**** if you ask me, man up already and present us with stuff that even the idiots can understand so we can have a fair vote on it. Tired of hiding things just to get us lemmings to pass them and then blame it on something out of our control.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 6, 2015)

Still hanging in at  $2.05 here.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 6, 2015)

$1.61 here now


----------



## Barrie (Jan 7, 2015)

Finally dropped to $1.99 here yesterday.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 7, 2015)

1.84 here in town, 1.73 in Lebanon, just east of Nashville.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 7, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> 1.84 here in town, 1.73 in Lebanon, just east of Nashville.



I took advantage of that $1.74 Monday when we were down there.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 8, 2015)

Still $2.10-$2.12 here


----------



## Rusty (Jan 8, 2015)

$1.59 this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 8, 2015)

Rusty said:


> $1.59 this morning.



Pretty soon they will be paying you to take it off their hands Rusty...


----------



## Barrie (Jan 9, 2015)

Finally down to $1.98 here.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 9, 2015)

The American oil companies need $60 a barrel to stay afloat. When they shut a bunch of wells, OPEC will jack up the prices. Some of the wells in Oklahoma are already shutting down and laying off workers.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 11, 2015)

$2.08 here this morning.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 12, 2015)

Still $2.08 this morning in Jefferson but I was in Gainesville earlier and got it for $1.99 !


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2015)

JUst got gas at Sam's Club for $2.23 a gallon. IN CALIFORNIA!


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

I paid 2.49 for gas and 2.99 for diesel.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 19, 2015)

Went back up to $1.69 today.


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2015)

You are living in 1997


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 20, 2015)

It finally dropped below $2.00 here in Jefferson Its at $1.97 I saw it in Gainesville about 30 minutes away for $1.79.......I read an article that was on facebook that said it will be back in the $4-$5 range by 2016 I hope it was wrong..............


----------



## Barrie (Jan 21, 2015)

Down to $1.76 here in Bowling Green.


----------



## havasu (Jan 21, 2015)

Just paid $2.26 at Costco.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 26, 2015)

WoodRacing said:


> Nope .......... Gonna take the motor to the machine shop that did my machine work and sold me the parts and let him look at it and see what he thinks...........but when is the question?????????Its hard to make a living and fix my broke junk at the same time



So it seems I put the thrust bearing in the wrong crank journal when I built the motor. I figured since I had to pull the crank to replace the bearings I might as well have the crank cleaned and polished so I took it to the machine shop and had them polish it and order me a new set of rod and crank bearings. I got it back together and set it back in the jeep. maybe this week I will attempt to get some bolts it it and get it all back together. I also have been told that a set of JK wrangler springs would fit a TJ and provide 3 inches of lift so I came across a set with hardly any miles on them and plan on swapin them out after its back runnin. If nothing else I figure it will atleast get it back level and give it a little boost.


----------



## havasu (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm interested to find out whether the JK springs for the TJ.

Because of the topic of this thread, I just got gas at Costco, and paid $2.19. Pretty jazzed about it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2015)

I paid 2.18 at Costco today.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 27, 2015)

Back up to $1.79 here.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 7, 2015)

It's May and things have changed a bit.  Gas is now $2.55 for corn infested regular.  The good news is I bought Diesel for the tractors for $2.25.  Lowest I have seen it in tears in this area.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2015)

Gas is about 3.60 here and diesel is about 3.15.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2015)

$2.29 here.....


----------



## havasu (May 7, 2015)

Damn Rusty, I SMH with your prices compared to what I pay.


----------



## Barrie (May 8, 2015)

$2.39 for regular and $2.73 for diesel here.


----------

